# liscio come l'olio



## Blechi

Hola.

¿Existe en castellano esta expresión italiana?

Significa "bien" , "fácil".

Ejemplo: 

_Com'è andato il summit? : _¿Qué tal la cumbre?
_Bene, liscio come l'olio : _Bien, ...


----------



## Agró

Como la seda, o Como una seda.

*como una **seda**.* * 1.     * loc. adj. coloq. Muy suave al tacto.
* 2.     * loc. adj. coloq. Dicho de una persona: Dócil y de suave condición.
* 3.     * loc. adv. coloq. *Sin tropiezo ni dificultad*.


----------



## Tomby

Bravissima la risposta di Agró.
Altra espressione spagnola che significa "senza la minima difficoltà" può essere: _ir sobre ruedas._
Link 1 e Link 2.
Esempio:
_¿Cómo ha ido/fue [el asunto]?_
_Todo fue sobre ruedas._


----------



## gatogab

Agró said:


> Como la seda, o Como una seda.
> 
> *como una **seda**.* *1. *loc. adj. coloq. Muy suave al tacto.
> *2. *loc. adj. coloq. Dicho de una persona: Dócil y de suave condición.
> *3. *loc. adv. coloq. *Sin tropiezo ni dificultad*.


 

*Me fue de seda*


----------



## scorpio1984

gatogab said:


> *Me fue de seda*


 
O "me fue como la seda" o "todo fue sobre ruedas". Pero "*de* seda" no es correcto.


----------



## gatogab

scorpio1984 said:


> O "me fue como la seda" o "todo fue sobre ruedas". Pero "*de* seda" no es correcto.


¿Por qué?



> Dialogo:
> ¿Cómo te fue, Chato?
> ¡De seda, hermano!


----------



## Neuromante

No es correcto, sencillamente no lo es.


----------



## gatogab

Neuromante said:


> No es correcto, sencillamente no lo es.


 
¿Motivo?


----------



## Angel.Aura

gatogab said:


> ¿Motivo?


Non so, forse perché anche a digitarlo sull'amato Google non esce fuori niente di niente?


----------



## gatogab

Angel.Aura said:


> Non so, forse perché anche a digitarlo sull'amato Google non esce fuori niente di niente?


 
*Somos pocos los que usamos este modo de decir.*


----------



## Blechi

A ver si lo tengo claro:

"¿Cómo fue la cumbre? 
- Todo salió como la seda
- De seda
- Sobre ruedas

¿Lo comprendí bien? 

_Otra cosa: la bailarina del "link 2" indicado por Tombatossals gira hacia un lado, pestañeás dos veces y gira hacia el otro lado, ji ji !_


----------



## Tomby

> ¿Cómo fue la cumbre?


Yo respondería:
_Como una seda._ 
Según el contexto de la conversación también cabe decir "_de seda_". Algo similar a: 
- _¿Cómo (te) fue?_
- _Me fue de cine. _
- _De cine. _


----------



## gatogab

Blechi said:


> A ver si lo tengo claro:
> 
> "¿Cómo fue la cumbre?
> - Todo salió como la seda
> - De seda
> - Sobre ruedas
> 
> ¿Lo comprendí bien?


 

 ¿Cómo fue la cumbre? 
¡Sedita, sedita!


----------



## 0scar

¡Como con vaselina!


----------



## Neuromante

No se puede decir "De seda". Si lo haces es porque el que te va a oír sabrá rehacer el asesinato de la lengua perpetrado. Lo único que pasa es que "Ir como la seda" es tan común que "de seda" se entiende

Lo de la vaselina es bastante poco probable usarlo, pero no deja de ser una expresión válida. Simplemente es un estilo no muy común (Sobre todo porque la vaselina se reserva para decir otro tipo de cosas)

Y lo de "sedita, sedita" es simplemente no tomarse el foro en serio.


----------



## honeyheart

0scar said:


> ¡Como con vaselina!


Ay, Oscar, qué horror, jajaja (encima, creo que es la primera vez que veo un  usado para un sentido "metafórico" ).



gatogab said:


> ¡Sedita, sedita!


Signor Gatto, Lei sogna o è desto? 



Yo simplemente diría:

_- ¿Qué tal la cumbre?
- Bien, sin problemas._


----------



## gatogab

Neuromante said:


> Y lo de "sedita, sedita" es simplemente no tomarse el foro en serio.


Opinión personal : Usted no es el foro.


honeyheart said:


> Signor Gato, Lei sogna o è desto?


Oscar puso vaselina
Yo no puse sedita, sedita
Espero haber sido claro, si no le agregamos agua.


----------



## 0scar

Ojo que no lo inventé yo, además la frasecita es relativamente vieja:
Google: 
http://www.google.com.ar/search?hl=...elina"&btnG=Buscar&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=


----------



## gatogab

0scar said:


> Ojo que no lo inventé yo, además la frasecita es relativamente vieja


 
Sedita, *tampoco yo.*



scorpio1984 said:


> O "me fue como la seda" o "todo fue sobre ruedas". Pero "*de* seda" no es correcto.


 
*de seda*



> Yo simplemente diría:
> 
> _- ¿Qué tal la cumbre?_
> _- Bien, sin problemas._


 
Ese es el significado final.
Estamos buscando algo "liscio come l'olio'


----------



## honeyheart

gatogab said:


> Ese es el significado final.
> Estamos buscando algo "liscio come l'olio'


Claro, lo sé, es que me parece que en castellano no hay una expresión equivalente (las que se propusieron hasta ahora no me cierran del todo, y a mí no se me ocurre ninguna otra ).


----------



## Neuromante

gatogab said:


> Opinión personal : Usted no es el foro.
> Oscar puso vaselina
> Yo no puse sedita, sedita
> Espero haber sido claro, si no le agregamos agua.


x---x
Como por ejemplo ese enlace para demostrar que "de seda" si existe ¿Te fijaste en que no tiene *nada* que ver con el tema de este hilo? x---x
"De seda = sedoso"
x---x


----------



## ursu-lab

honeyheart said:


> Claro, lo sé, es que me parece que en castellano no hay una expresión equivalente (las que se propusieron hasta ahora no me cierran del todo, y a mí no se me ocurre ninguna otra ).




Las que propusieron, hace días, Tombatossals ("*sobre ruedas*") y Agró ("*como una seda*") me parecen perfectamente equivalentes a "liscio come l'olio". A menos que no queremos buscarle cinco patas al gato (il famoso "pelo nell'uovo"). 

La "seda" recuerda la textura "lisa" del aceite  y "sobre ruedas" implica la falta de obstáculos, como también ocurre en otra locución italiana: "essere una passeggiata".


¿Por qué no "te cierran"?  ¿Tienes un ejemplo concreto en el que la locución italiana no corresponde a estas traducciones?


----------



## honeyheart

No te enojes, ursu-lab, sólo di mi opinión de acuerdo a mi punto de vista, pero acepto que puedo estar equivocada.

Me explico:

*·* la expresión "como la/una seda" yo la usaría más para describir a una persona que a una cosa, al mencionar que es o está muy tranquila o serena; en este contexto, en cambio, para mí es como decir:
_- ¿Qué tal la cumbre?
- Bien, "como agua de estanque"._ 

*·* la expresión "sobre ruedas" yo la usaría para describir algo más dinámico y más complejo que una asamblea o conferencia (que es algo bastante estático ya de por sí); por ejemplo:
_- ¿Cómo van los preparativos para la cumbre?
- Bien, "sobre ruedas"._ 

*·* la expresión "essere una passeggiata" me parece que no encaja en este contexto, porque, si no me equivoco, significa que algo es muy fácil; usado en este caso sonaría como:
_- ¿Qué tal la cumbre?
- Bien, fue "pan comido". 

_No me interesa para nada buscarle el pelo al huevo o la quinta pata al gato, sino solamente resaltar los diferentes matices que estas locuciones tienen desde mi subjetiva concepción de las mismas, que puede diferir de la de los demás tanto por correcta como por errada.  Y el foro sirve también para esto: para sacar en limpio las conclusiones acertadas en base a los intercambios y a la corrección mutua entre los usuarios participantes, sin necesidad de llegar a disputas improductivas.


----------



## infinite sadness

Tombatossals said:


> Bravissima la risposta di Agró.


L'aggettivo "bravo" può riferirsi solo alle persone o agli animali, non alle cose.


----------



## ursu-lab

honeyheart said:


> No te enojes, ursu-lab, sólo di mi opinión de acuerdo a mi punto de vista, pero acepto que puedo estar equivocada.
> 
> Me explico:
> 
> - la expresión "como la/una seda" yo la usaría más para describir a una persona que a una cosa, al mencionar que es o está muy tranquila o serena; en este contexto, en cambio, para mí es como decir:
> _- ¿Qué tal la cumbre?
> - Bien, "como agua de estanque"._  In che senso?
> 
> - la expresión "sobre ruedas" yo la usaría para describir algo más dinámico y más complejo que una asamblea o conferencia (que es algo bastante estático ya de por sí); por ejemplo:
> _- ¿Cómo van los preparativos para la cumbre?
> - Bien, "sobre ruedas"._



Immaginavo che il problema fosse l'esempio in italiano che per un non madrelingua deve aver creato solo confusione.

Le risposte di Tombatossals e Agró andavano benissimo, perché neanche in italiano ha senso dire: 
- com'è andato il summit? - liscio come l'olio. 

A meno che non ci siano dietro degli interessi particolari, delle difficoltà da risolvere, e quindi la persona che parla dev'essere particolarmente coinvolta nella risoluzione di un problema. Insomma, un membro del "pubblico" non dirà mai "liscio come l'olio", al massimo potrà dirlo una delle parti in causa (un protagonista del summit) che doveva difendere i propri interessi.

Un esempio più "terra terra":
- sei riuscito a far funzionare il programma?
- sì, ho seguito le tue istruzioni ed è andato tutto liscio come l'olio!

Oppure: 
- com'è andato l'esame? - benissimo, liscio come l'olio!
e, se era molto facile:
- è stata una passeggiata.


C'è un'altra cosa che non capisco, quando dici che useresti "come una seda" solo riferito a persone. In Argentina non so come si usi, ma in Spagna è comune sentire (questi esempi li ho trovati su google ma ce ne sono tantissimi altri e tutti simili):

Los hombres de Joan González salieron a hacer su  juego, y durante el primer cuarto *todo fue como una seda  (*21-21), pero a partir del segundo *...*
*
o

*El proceso de  instalación *fue como una seda*,"  dijo Stuart, "ya que el equipo de instalación fue rápido y limpio,  estaba listo para trabajar...
*

= è andato (tutto) liscio come l'olio...

*Come fa una persona ad essere "como una seda"?* 
*


----------



## El tano trucho

Una traducción sin figuras retóricas: 
"sin inconvenientes"

Lo de la seda no sé, evoca en mi tantos conceptos y sensaciones diferentes que se pueden aplicar a varias entidades. Dependerá de como se usa.
Saludos


----------



## ciguapita

No se por qué tantan controversia , "como la seda" es simplemente una expresión hecha que quiere decir que todo ha ido bien y sin problemas. Así como decir que "ha ido de culo" es decir que ha ido mal.


----------



## honeyheart

ursu-lab said:


> Come fa una persona ad essere "como una seda"?* *


Prima di tutto, copio le accezioni del dizionario, tra le quali c'è la mia:

*como una o la seda* loc.
col. Muy suave al tacto.
*col. Dócil y de suave condición: después de regañarle se ha quedado como una seda.*
col. Que se consigue sin tropiezo ni dificultad: _la negociación ha ido como una seda_.

Dopo, ti faccio un esempio proprio:

_"Ahora que toma el sedante que le recetó el médico, anda como una seda."_ 

Evidentemente, si tratta di una differenza di uso dell'espressione fra "i diversi spagnoli" che parliamo, tutto qui.


----------



## ciguapita

Vero, somos tantos millones los hispanohablantes y de tantas regiones diferentes que una misma expresión puede tener muy distintos significados según la ciudad, según la región y según el pais en el que estemos. Un gran problema para los que intentan aprender nuestro idioma . Por ejemplo  yo no diría que despues de tomar un sedante ando como la seda, andar o ir lo aplicaría mas bien a una cosa, "después de llevarlo al mecánico , el coche va como la seda"," después de pasarle el antivirus , el ordenador va como la seda"


----------



## gatogab

ciguapita said:


> Vero, somos tantos millones los hispanohablantes y de tantas regiones diferentes que una misma expresión puede tener muy distintos significados según la ciudad, según la región y según el pais en el que estemos. Un gran problema para los que intentan aprender nuestro idioma . Por ejemplo yo no diría que despues de tomar un sedante ando como la seda, andar o ir lo aplicaría mas bien a una cosa, "después de llevarlo al mecánico , el coche va como la seda"," después de pasarle el antivirus , el ordenador va como la seda"


 
Hola ciguapita, bienvenida al foro.
Creo que desde ahora, *va como la seda*, lo podríamos aplicar al género humano, sobre todo después de un sedante.
Mira, ¿cómo dirías _'liscio come l'olio?_ 
Saludos.


----------



## ciguapita

Ains, me sigue sonando raro usarlo en ese sentido....:S Pero sí podría considerarse correcto 
Gracias por la bienvenida  espero "dar la lata" por aqui por que estoy intentando imparare l'italiano  Por ahora domino bastante bien el itañolo 
Yo liscio come l'olio  lo interpreto como "de perlas" ( a ver si la lio con esta expresión...) , es decir, que ha ido bien y sin problemas.


----------



## Neuromante

La lías, la lías. "De perlas" significa otra cosa.

Ya se ha dado la traducción más correcta "como la seda"


----------



## ciguapita

¿Otra cosa ? A ver, en este caso significa lo mismo, que ha ido muy bien, sin problemas.
Ains que además voy a tener que estudiar español....


----------



## ursu-lab

No, c'è una differenza, perché "liscio come l'olio" comporta la presenza di *problemi a priori *da risolvere che sono stati superati o che sono scomparsi, "de perlas" significa semplicemente "benissimo".

- El martes es fiesta y habrá puente: me va *de perlas* para descansar un poco.
- [...] è *perfetto *così potrò riposarmi un po'.

-Tengo un portátil que tiene varios años, me ha _ido de perlas_ salvo algunos fallos típicos  de software.
[...] ha sempre funzionato *benissimo *a parte [...]

In italiano  non è possibile usare "liscio come l'olio" con dei contesti del genere.


----------



## ciguapita

Justo a eso me refería, en el contexto de "¿ Que tal la cumbre? "  como la seda o de perlas significarían lo mismo si se refiere a que todo ha ido bien. Pero vería mejor el uso de "como la seda " si a quien le preguntan es la persona encargada de organizarlo. En ese caso esa persona esperaría que surgieran problemas y si no los ha habido, pues contestaría "como la seda".Tal como tu dices que sería el uso de liscio come l'olio.


----------



## Blechi

0scar said:


> ¡Como con vaselina!


 
 "con vaselina" me parece ... un poco grosero (mientras que "liscio come l'olio" no lo es).
¿En qué registro lo colocaría Usted en su país?
Gracias


----------



## Blechi

¿Puedo proponer algo?

Creo que si cada vez que sugerimos una posible traducción de lo preguntado, sería práctico poner un enlace o una explicación o cita de un diccionario. De esta manera se podrían evitar otros posts y la lectura de toda la discusión iría más ... _liscia. Come la seta!_


----------



## Neuromante

¿Y cuando la definición del diccionario no se atiene a la lengua? Que pasa continuamente.

O cuando depende del contexto.

Lo de la vaselina, por ejemplo: Se usa en deportes y no es grosero en ese contexto. Pero tampoco lo es si nos atenemos al diccionario.
L razón de ser del foro es esa precisamente: Que ni las citas ni los diccionarios resuelven los problemas de traducción, casi ninguno.


----------



## gatogab

Blechi said:


> "con vaselina" me parece ... un poco grosero (mientras que "liscio come l'olio" no lo es).
> ¿En qué registro lo colocaría Usted en su país?
> Gracias


 
He hecho mis excursiones en Google y he descubierto que se usa mucho esa expresión y en ciertos contextos no me parece una vulgaridad, en otros era mejor expresarse en otro modo, en otros más ¡_ni hablar!_
Por lo tanto, y como siempre, se trata de contexto.
Pero existe un prejuicio, a mi modo de ver.
Apenas leí esa palabra, por demás protegida con un , lo primero que pensé fue desde "Último Tango en París" , hasta los clásicos de Moana Pozzi y Cicciolina.
El prejuicio es fuerte.


----------



## Blechi

ciguapita said:


> Ains, me sigue sonando raro usarlo en ese sentido....:S Pero sí podría considerarse correcto


 

Disculpen el fuera de tema, pero no encontré en el diccionario ese "Ains". ¿Qué significa y en qué zonas del mundo hispano se usa?

¿Es necesario que abra otro hilo?


----------



## Neuromante

Es sólo una interjección de uso en partes de España.


----------



## Tomby

Neuromante said:


> Es sólo una interjección de uso en partes de España.


¿Te refieres a "ains"? Si es así:
¿En que partes se usa?
¿Cuál es su signficado?
Grazie!


----------



## Neuromante

La he visto escrita en foros y siempre puestas por mujeres o de Cataluña o de Madrid.

Es solo una interjección de esas tipo "córcholis" "huy" "oig" sin significado.


----------



## ursu-lab

Veramente io sapevo di "eing?". Ains non l' ho mai sentito - né letto - in vent'anni trascorsi in Catalunya.


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ma d'altronde stiamo parlando di "liscio come l'olio", quindi in questa discussione c'entra un po' poco l'origine e l'uso di "ains".
Grazie.

Laura
_Moderatrice_


----------



## Blechi

Angel.Aura said:


> Ma d'altronde stiamo parlando di "liscio come l'olio", quindi in questa discussione c'entra un po' poco l'origine e l'uso di "ains".
> Grazie.
> 
> Laura
> _Moderatrice_


 
Ok. Posso aprire un thread facendo riferimento a un altro?


----------



## Angel.Aura

Blechi said:


> Ok. Posso aprire un thread facendo riferimento a un altro?


Certamente sì 
Scusami se ti ho risposto con ritardo, non mi ero resa conto della tua domanda.


----------



## Chatito

¡Saludos! Hace tiempo que ya no había entrato al foro. Interesante este hilo. Por lo que yo sé, en español no se usa la expresión idiomática "... como la seda", pero si alguien la escribe se entiende. En el caso "liscio come l'olio", veo dos posibilidades:
1. Si el que habla es alguien que ha participado en la reunión sin responsabilidades en la organización, puede ser una buena opción "de perlas" o bien "de maravilla". En México hay una expresión popular de lenguaje juvenil: "de peluche"... a veces dicen "de pelos"... aunque esta segundo expresión puede dar lugar a un sentido maliciosa.
2. Si el que habla es alguien que tuvo responsabilidad y supo superar las dificultades, iriá bien "sobre ruedas". También podría ser la llana expresión: sin problemas; pero pierde el sabor del lenguaje figurado.
Saludos... e che la vostra strada sia "liscia come l'olio".


----------



## Neuromante

Chatito:
L expresión "como la seda" se usa: De hecho si lees este hilo verás que casi todos la usamos. No es que "se entienda", es que es el paradigma, por decirlo de alguna manera.

Lo de "de perlas" ya se ha explicado que no significa lo mismo que "liscio come l´olio" ¿Tú le dirías a alguien "Que tu camino vaya de perlas"? PUedes decirle "Que te vaya de perlas" referido a algo en concreto, pero no a "camino" que es una alegoría

Lo mismo pasa con "sobre ruedas".


----------



## Blechi

Gracias Chatito.


----------



## gatogab

Chatito said:


> ¡Saludos! Hace tiempo que ya no había entrato al foro. Interesante este hilo. Por lo que yo sé, en español no se usa la expresión idiomática "... como la seda", pero si alguien la escribe se entiende. En el caso "liscio come l'olio", veo dos posibilidades:
> 1. Si el que habla es alguien que ha participado en la reunión sin responsabilidades en la organización, puede ser una buena opción "de perlas" o bien "de maravilla". En México hay una expresión popular de lenguaje juvenil: "de peluche"... a veces dicen "de pelos"... aunque esta segundo expresión puede dar lugar a un sentido maliciosa.
> 2. Si el que habla es alguien que tuvo responsabilidad y supo superar las dificultades, iriá bien "sobre ruedas". También podría ser la llana expresión: sin problemas; pero pierde el sabor del lenguaje figurado.
> Saludos... e che la vostra strada sia "liscia come l'olio".


 
Sin embargo y sin duda gracias a mi cabezonería congénita, continuo a pensar que  *"liscio come l'olio"*, dicho en italiano sirve para ambas ocasiones.
Quizás en castellano no.


----------



## ENHARA

Lo de la vaselina suena a sexual... no lo uses.


----------



## Tomby

ENHARA said:


> Lo de la vaselina suena a sexual... no lo uses.


También suena a fútbol:
"_Antes del descanso, la culminación de una contra con una *vaselina* antológica_." _sic_ La Vanguardia 06/04/10. La vaselina fue de Messi.


----------



## ENHARA

Sí, a futbol o a sexo... pero no a "como la seda" , jajaja


----------

